# Where do you buy your dry ferts?



## Siege (23 Oct 2018)

hi guys,

I have noticed that TNC have stopped selling dry salts. Anyone bought any lately, if so where did you get them?

A quick internet search for kn03 potassium nitrate (for example) gives me this which doesn’t look too bad. I don’t mind buying in bulk as will store in the garage. 5kg will last me years!

https://www.inoxia.co.uk/products/c...MIkOqHvqOd3gIV2IKzCh2VxgxYEAkYASABEgJd-vD_BwE

Would welcome your thoughts.

Cheers.

Ps. Aquarium Plant Food website for chelated trace or anywhere better that I can buy in bulk?
I’ve got a massive bag of pure Epsom salts for magnesium.


----------



## Hendre (23 Oct 2018)

Try science supplies or industrial chemists. I get my sodium thiosulphate through a school science supply company


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Oct 2018)

Try these guys http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/


----------



## soggybongo (23 Oct 2018)

http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fertilisers/dry-chemicals/starter-kits/ei-starter-kit.html


----------



## Fiske (24 Oct 2018)

+1 for APF UK. Though I will probably need to find another once you guys are done brexiting... So any pointers for the remaining EU would be great.


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (24 Oct 2018)

I use APF UK for most of it and e Bay for anything more obscure (DTPA iron ect). 

I believe the APFuk trace mix is the same as TNC trace. I don't like either as they only use EDTA iron so I add my own DTPA.


----------



## Edvet (24 Oct 2018)

https://www.aquariumbemesting.nl/nl/customer-service/general-information/contact-us

_I am quite sure whe will answer emails in english and can send within Europe_


----------



## Akmaliano (25 Oct 2018)

oscarlloydjohn said:


> I use APF UK for most of it and e Bay for anything more obscure (DTPA iron ect).
> 
> I believe the APFuk trace mix is the same as TNC trace. I don't like either as they only use EDTA iron so I add my own DTPA.



Agree. APF make their traces using EDTA making them all but useless in hard/alcaline water. 
Would be interested to know where to buy traces made using DTPA?


----------



## ian_m (25 Oct 2018)

Akmaliano said:


> Would be interested to know where to buy traces made using DTPA?


https://shopfront.solufeed.co.uk/solufeed-fe-11-dtpa-221-p.asp
I think the micro from AquariumPlantFood is Solufeed B.
https://uk.solufeed.com/products/chelates/solufeed-b-mix


----------



## Akmaliano (26 Oct 2018)

ian_m said:


> https://shopfront.solufeed.co.uk/solufeed-fe-11-dtpa-221-p.asp
> I think the micro from AquariumPlantFood is Solufeed B.
> https://uk.solufeed.com/products/chelates/solufeed-b-mix



Thanks Ian, but I was asking re: DTPA-chelated micro mix and not just Iron. Do you know anyone who sells such a mix?


----------



## ian_m (26 Oct 2018)

Akmaliano said:


> Do you know anyone who sells such a mix?


No.

See my post here as to why micronutrients are chelated.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...an-allinone-solution.52972/page-2#post-539809
Can't see any reason to DTPA the micronutrients other than iron, which is the main "fussy one".


----------



## Akmaliano (26 Oct 2018)

Ok that makes sense


----------

